# 574- No Hi & Reverse



## Gunpowder (Jan 27, 2009)

Pushing snow this morning I got off the tractor and when I got back on there was no Hi speed and no Reverse. Clutch seems ok. Hydraulics seem to work fine. Shifts in and out of Low/HI/Rev fine. Just nothing when you let off the clutch. Low works fine. No bad sounds either. It is 0 deg out. 

IDEAS?


----------



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

HI .The power steering work OK ? I hope its help http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/attachments/285552-international-transmission-fix-i-hope.html


----------



## Gunpowder (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes. Figure it is the shifting fork wopperjawed


----------



## mrjhg (Apr 6, 2014)

Sounds like what I'm fixing to work on as addressed in this thread....

http://www.tractorforum.com/f192/ih-484-stuck-low-range-23095/


----------



## Gunpowder (Jan 27, 2009)

My high lever is not connected to anything inside. I guessed 10 hours to come in from the top. Mechanic didn't disagree. I just need a new tractor. As a nonprofit park that isn't something easy to accomplish when your budget is amiss due to the economy.


----------

